# BOV



## Alex164 (Aug 29, 2009)

anyone tried to get a blowoff valve working nicely on their car? Im thinking about maybe try to install one on mine but... for sure I will have to work something out so it does not run rich, and don't know much about BOV so i'm studying on it right now. 
hopefully someone here can help me thank you!


----------



## RickHdz36 (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: BOV (Alex164)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4698117
ive heard from this guy who has an amazing car that he deleted the maf to use a bov using some program that u plug into ur ecu and its like a plug and play thing where u can tune ur car. check it out ask him he is nice enough to answer ur questions =]


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

not worth the work just to get a BOV to work properly... and don't just install one.


----------

